

Show HN: Enterprise group text messaging for communities - palidanx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VREaVIyy20Y

======
palidanx
The video is a demo of a working prototype I have for enterprise text
messaging.

The goal is to get an organization have their own phone number, so members of
the organization can communicate through it.

So far the features are \+ 1 to many text messaging

\+ Text messages appointment scheduling

\+ Scheduled messages

Right now the domain I am developing this for is churches, and was wondering
if any other orgs out there would be interested in this product?

